# Home grooming in quarantine... Help



## meljen (Sep 10, 2018)

We normally take Leeroy to a groomer. We live in Alaska so I don't keep him fancy. Just a one-length utility cut. 

BUT ... Now we're on quarantine. I only have a regular Wahl corded clipper with comb attachments. Leeroy's fur is a few inches long and thick / wiry. 

I am about to lose my mind. The first strip, with the grain, came off smooth. After that, it constantly clogs and snags. I have to stop, pull the comb off, pull the fur out, move the blade adjuster level to get the stuck fur out, and start again. I even oiled it. It still pulls and snags. 

I tried a #4 comb for 1/2" and with the grain it's hardly making a difference. Tried a #3 and it's snagging to hell. 

Now poor leeroy has a weird huge patch of shorter fur on his back. I'm about to lose my mind. 

I have to add that we also don't have a table to put him on..at best I have a thin leash that I'm using to keep him at least sitting on the bathroom floor. He's 45 pounds and it's a small bathroom. It's very difficult.

Help... I WISH I hadn't tried doing this. He looks awful now. 

Sent from my SM-G970U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## EVpoodle (Sep 25, 2018)

Okay, the first thing that come to mind is, is his fur blown out straight of left curly? Did you line brush him first? 
Are you using plastic or metal combs? 

About the snagging.
It would help if you have him completely brushed out first that way it has nothing to really snag on. Go with the grain, and curve down the ribs to follow the direction of the coat growth. That might help to reduce the snagging. You could try a longer or shorter comb and see if one of them catches less. 

I hope this helps.


----------



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

I am afraid I have the same or similar cheap wahl clipper, and it's not worth the storage room it takes in the house for shaving my poodle, though it is okay for human hair or the yorkie. I can't cut my poodle with it either with a comb if there are ANY tangles. It sucks, but your best bet may just to put it on the longest setting and just shave  I have done it when my good clipper was broken. 

For logistics- can you use your kitchen table? It makes a huge difference.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

I'm just focusing on brushing for now, in the (overly optimistic) hopes we'll be able to get Peggy professionally clipped again within the month. Maybe you could do the same? Call the funny shaved patch his quarantine 'do and have a good laugh about it.

Of course, even brushing can be a nightmare. I'm not sure I'm even getting all the way through Peggy's coat (which is mid-change). I thought I had a comb with rotating teeth somewhere, but maddeningly _cannot_ find it.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

(Not sure what Leeroy's temperament is like, but my biggest worry is making the grooming process so unpleasant that it makes a lasting impression and causes future drama. So my priority is to prevent that and painful mats. Vanity's out the window for us for now.)


----------



## meljen (Sep 10, 2018)

For Want of Poodle said:


> I am afraid I have the same or similar cheap wahl clipper, and it's not worth the storage room it takes in the house for shaving my poodle, though it is okay for human hair or the yorkie. I can't cut my poodle with it either with a comb if there are ANY tangles. It sucks, but your best bet may just to put it on the longest setting and just shave  I have done it when my good clipper was broken.
> 
> For logistics- can you use your kitchen table? It makes a huge difference.


We literally don't have a table to put him on. No kitchen table, just a small circle one, and a folding (very wobbly) card table. 

Sent from my SM-G970U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## meljen (Sep 10, 2018)

PeggyTheParti said:


> I'm just focusing on brushing for now, in the (overly optimistic) hopes we'll be able to get Peggy professionally clipped again within the month. Maybe you could do the same? Call the funny shaved patch his quarantine 'do and have a good laugh about it.
> 
> Of course, even brushing can be a nightmare. I'm not sure I'm even getting all the way through Peggy's coat (which is mid-change). I thought I had a comb with rotating teeth somewhere, but maddeningly _cannot_ find it.


We used to try to brush him in between groomings but in the summer we get rain, and in the winter it's snow. He matted fast. So we don't even brush him between grooms. It keeps his fur from matting at all. 

And yes haha... We joke that it looks like he was wearing a saddle. I'm just leaving it until we can get to the groomer. 

I cut around his eyes so he can see. He's happy. He doesn't care about his fur. So I'm just going to chill and wait. 

Sent from my SM-G970U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## meljen (Sep 10, 2018)

PeggyTheParti said:


> (Not sure what Leeroy's temperament is like, but my biggest worry is making the grooming process so unpleasant that it makes a lasting impression and causes future drama. So my priority is to prevent that and painful mats. Vanity's out the window for us for now.)


He's a nervous and sensitive dog. Otherwise a hyper goofball. But yes I had put on classical music and was talking calmly, once he started to pant and I started getting frustrated with the clipper, we just stopped. I'm done. Not worth it unless we get an expensive clipper that can glide through his thick fur. 

Sent from my SM-G970U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Good idea. We're all going to have crazy hair by the time this thing's over.


----------



## Searcher (Aug 7, 2009)

Any recommendations for clippers? I only have a trimmer which isn't going to work if I have to attempt to do a full groom myself. Something lightweight....


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

I've no idea if this is even a good idea but can you scissor him down to where you could get the clipper thru? He may not win any contests but there's no predicting how long this will all last and if he should start matting, that can be painful and even dangerous.


----------



## meljen (Sep 10, 2018)

Rose n Poos said:


> I've no idea if this is even a good idea but can you scissor him down to where you could get the clipper thru? He may not win any contests but there's no predicting how long this will all last and if he should start matting, that can be painful and even dangerous.


His coat is extremely thick all the way down. The clippers I have get clogged so fast I can't make any progress. 

Sent from my SM-G970U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

I know we have some skilled groomers on PF who don't post regularly. You might try PMing Mysticrealm or Itzaclip to see if they have any suggestions. I'm sure there are others I'm not pulling out of my memory banks atm.


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

I think the sort of clippers you need are either andis 2 speed or 5 speed, or the wahl km5 or km10. I don't know what the advantages of the particular models are. But those are the ones I typically see recommended for heavy poodle coats. I am still using just a bravura for mine, but he doesn't have a thick coat.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Searcher said:


> Any recommendations for clippers? I only have a trimmer which isn't going to work if I have to attempt to do a full groom myself. Something lightweight....


A lot of folks go for the cordless Wahl Bravura 5 in 1 or several others in that category.










Some of those can be used with a cord too. These are lighter weight and slightly lighter duty than the corded only options.

The Andis AGC2, corded single blade









is well recommended as is the Oster A5 corded single blade (the blades are changeable).











I went for a Wahl Motion 5 in 1 cordless/corded because it was rated at twice the recharge life cycle than the Bravura, but was more $$ also. Remo's fur is a challenge because it's finer and softer, Neo's is because it's thicker and coarser. The clipper handles them both pretty well. It's my technique that's lacking .


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

I tried trimming Peggy's topknot. 😐

Peggy was an angel. (Big kudos to our beloved groomer!) But ohmigoshhhh she looks so bad. 

We might need to start a thread of quarantine 'dos.


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

PeggyTheParti said:


> I tried trimming Peggy's topknot. 😐
> 
> Peggy was an angel. (Big kudos to our beloved groomer!) But ohmigoshhhh she looks so bad.
> 
> We might need to start a thread of quarantine 'dos.


Topknots are hard without a curved shears!


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Raindrops said:


> Topknots are hard without a curved shears!


When the human says your quarantine haircut is very cute....











And then you look in the mirror.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

(I'm still laughing.)


----------



## meljen (Sep 10, 2018)

I was looking for the recommended tools on Amazon and found this... I had thought of using scissors anyway, as leeroy is so much more patient with those (he lets me cut close to his eyes with blunted tip scissors).

This looks pretty amazing. It would take patience. But with how much my current clipper is clogging I'm sure it wouldn't be worse than that...

They're by a brand called Scaredy Cut.









Sent from my SM-G970U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

meljen said:


> I was looking for the recommended tools on Amazon and found this... I had thought of using scissors anyway, as leeroy is so much more patient with those (he lets me cut close to his eyes with blunted tip scissors).
> 
> This looks pretty amazing. It would take patience. But with how much my current clipper is clogging I'm sure it wouldn't be worse than that...
> 
> They're by a brand called Scaredy Cut.


I've seen a groomer demonstrate using these on a persian cat. They seem pretty cool, though I don't know about the plastic comb going through thick poodle hair.


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

When Poppy was going through coat change from 7-8 months to 16 months my wahl bravura clippers with metal combs would jam up horribly and barely cut at all. I went back to my old Oster A5 clippers and while they slowed down a bit they never quit plowing through the coat. I used a 5 blade, 1/4", for her body in summer and a 3 blade, 1/2", in winter. The clipper is relatively heavy, but just plows right through the coat, using no comb attachments. The blades can get hot so if you have 2 of each size you can swap out for a cooler clip. My A5's are 30 yrs old and work just like new. A high velocity Shelandy dryer to straighten the coat is also very very helpful...could not do without it. I am now back to the Wahl Bravuras now that coat change is over, but always have my A5's for backups. Both Amazon and Chewy carry the Oster A5's


----------



## rkj__ (Dec 24, 2017)

PeggyTheParti said:


> I tried trimming Peggy's topknot. 😐
> 
> Peggy was an angel. (Big kudos to our beloved groomer!) But ohmigoshhhh she looks so bad.
> 
> We might need to start a thread of quarantine 'dos.


Well, I'm committed now!

I just placed an order for 3 grooming appointments worth of tools.

I went with:
Wahl KM10 Clipper (bundled with comb and spray)
Wahl Ultimate Competition Blade #4
Mars Nail Clippers X-Strong

There's so much more I'd like to add to the list, like a dryer, grooming table, handheld nozzle / wand for the tub, a nice pair of scissors, etc to make things easier, but you know, budget.

All I have to do is groom Willard 3 times, or my little dog 4 times, instead of paying for the service, then I will break even. I'm pretty cheap, so I think I'll be fairly determined to do at least that. If I had clicked "add to cart" on the longer list of items, I'd be committed to a lot of grooming before breaking even. I'll have to get a few under my belt before making any further investments I think.

I remember when Willard was a puppy, I just wanted to get him used to clippers, so I took out the super cheapo Whal I use to cut my own hair, just to get him used to the noise and vibration. I was curious if they would work to trim him, and it was immediately apparent at the time that they would not work at all.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

meljen said:


> The first strip, with the grain, came off smooth.


I keep coming back to this, just wondering why it worked okay only for the first swath. I know I have trouble holding the clipper at the correct angle, to get that sweet slide thru Neo's fur. Maybe someone with more experience can explain why just the first swipe went well.

Even with my decent clippers, I'm surprised how small tangles can just stop the clipper from going thru, so I get that difficulty. If your boy isn't tangle free down to the skin, either the tangles all need to be combed out, or he might need to be shaved down close, like shearing a sheep. 

Sue Zecco has several grooming videos on YouTube and I know she's considered a very good groomer. In this particular video, I'm still just trying to handle the clippers as she does. She uses short, sort of sweeping moves to move the clippers thru the fur. Setting lines and making the boys look good are still weak points for me. My goal is less fur and that I can usually manage .






I remember seeing those scissors when I was exploring how I was going to do this and wondered myself. If you can make it work even the one time, I'd say it's worth it to try.


----------



## Dogs4Life (May 27, 2018)

The nice thing about poodles is that their hair grows back fast. Miracle was turned into a "flat head" a couple weeks ago, and now you can't even tell. I still haven't mastered the topknot, and yes, curved scissors are a must! She often looks dorky, but I deal with the dorky for convenience and to save money.

I am looking for new clippers myself. Mine work but they aren't good enough anymore.


----------



## scooterscout99 (Dec 3, 2015)

It was difficult for me to take off my boy’s UKC show coat several years ago. I went at it in stages on the back porch, mostly with the 2-speed Andis. I think that I even took some skim cuts off of the top surface of the coat using the cordless Wahl, just to reduce the amount of hair. (In this case, I didn’t want to do even one more 2-hour blow dry.)

I’m thinking that it’s time for a post-winter trim and will probably go back to the short HCC. Maybe this weekend. Despite teleworking, and no evening activities, I’m still not motivated for heavy grooming on a weekday.

I still don’t fuss much with trying to make trims look perfect. And grooming is still piecemeal. Feet last weekend. Nails yesterday. Here’s a photo from last summer. I agree that grooms that look a little rough at first improve with age.


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

Viking Queen said:


> When Poppy was going through coat change from 7-8 months to 16 months my wahl bravura clippers with metal combs would jam up horribly and barely cut at all. I went back to my old Oster A5 clippers and while they slowed down a bit they never quit plowing through the coat. I used a 5 blade, 1/4", for her body in summer and a 3 blade, 1/2", in winter. The clipper is relatively heavy, but just plows right through the coat, using no comb attachments. The blades can get hot so if you have 2 of each size you can swap out for a cooler clip. My A5's are 30 yrs old and work just like new. A high velocity Shelandy dryer to straighten the coat is also very very helpful...could not do without it. I am now back to the Wahl Bravuras now that coat change is over, but always have my A5's for backups. Both Amazon and Chewy carry the Oster A5's



While I'm no groomer I have groomed some previous dogs in my past. I also have Oster A5, and mine too are 30 years old. Indeed the blades get very hot. But I think they are strong clippers. I recently have just started to do Renns face and feet. I'm not very good but I can keep him manageable until my groomer is back. I use on #10 on him. I haven't done his body though so I think I would prefer a blade ? that would allow him to be a bit longer.


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

If tI could learn to groom myself, I could have a 2nd poodle. LOL


----------



## rkj__ (Dec 24, 2017)

Mufar42 said:


> I haven't done his body though so I think I would prefer a blade ? that would allow him to be a bit longer.


The two options are a guard / comb, or a blade. Guards are typically sold in sets (though sometimes may be available by each), while blades are typically sold by each. For argument's sake, let's say a stainless guard set (plastic not recommended) is about the same cost as a single blade. I figured I'd probably only use one length all the time for the body, so I decided to just go for a blade.

When we took him to the groomer, we would normally go #3 in the winter, and #4 in the summer. I decided to buy the #4. That will get us through for several months for sure. 1/8" difference between the #3 and #4 is not exactly a game changer, so the #4 could be ok for winter too.

This is going to be an adventure for sure.


----------



## jcris (Feb 19, 2015)

Well I certainly feel your pain. I've been grooming my spoo's for a few years now and these are some suggestions. I like the idea of scissoring a coat that has gotten to long. And brushing them out is absolutely key. An assortment of brushes will also be helpful. Also, trimming is much more difficult on an unclean coat. I will scissor groom their topknot and around their eyes, ears and neck fairly often just to keep them looking decent. Its those areas that seem to give them a decent look. When you do bathe them they must be completely dry before using a trimmer. Brushing them out as you dry is a task that requires experience. Please don't misunderstand, I'm certainly no expert but I've been doing this long enough to notice some of the issues that come with learning this task. The other thing is how well your pup handles being groomed. My girls at first were very difficult but the more consistently I did it the better they got, they are simply used to it now. Their feet is an area that took the longest for them to get better with. I use an Andis corded and a Bravura cordless. I rarely use the Andis anymore as the cordless is easier. I stop here as I've probably just reiterated most of what's already been said. This is a wonderful group that can help. My best to you. 
one last thing, while you learn to groom your pup won't care what they look like, but you will. And that has been difficult for me to learn.


----------



## meljen (Sep 10, 2018)

Thank you all so much for the continued advice. 

And yes... Our dogs don't care what they look like! I need to not be such a perfectionist. At this point I just want to help his fur before it mats. We've been lucky this time... Not a single mat. And he also let me trim around his eyes.

(Nothing like a shaggy poodle with their button eyes showing lol)

Stay safe and healthy!

Sent from my SM-G970U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jbean (Feb 18, 2019)

My guy just got his fancy new hairstyle, the "Covid-19" cut. He had a pretty lamb cut, now he's got a fluffy tail, a topknot and nothing in between because I'm nowhere near as patient as a real groomer. Sometimes it helps to stop and brush out the difficult areas or even snip off those clumpy areas. Make sure you're using your other hand to stretch the skin. 

Feel free to spread the haircut over several days. It's better than getting frustrated.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

I really miss Peggy's topknot. She doesn't understand why we can't stop laughing at her.


----------



## Jbean (Feb 18, 2019)

Someone once told us that after she decided not to show her spoo, she shaved him down completely, including the topknot. When people asked her about his breed, she told them "velveteen greyhound".


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Jbean said:


> Someone once told us that after she decided not to show her spoo, she shaved him down completely, including the topknot. When people asked her about his breed, she told them "velveteen greyhound".


Ha! I love that! I used to call my mini mix the velveteen rabbit after I'd shave her down. She was so soft.


----------



## meljen (Sep 10, 2018)

Jbean said:


> Someone once told us that after she decided not to show her spoo, she shaved him down completely, including the topknot. When people asked her about his breed, she told them "velveteen greyhound".


Lol that's awesome! Yeah we give Leeroy a short cut all over. He DOES feel like velvet! But when he's short like that we also joke that he's a long-legged Weiner Dog. Lol

Sent from my SM-G970U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## jojogal001 (Feb 19, 2019)

Plastic combs get full of hair and clogs. If you can go for the stainless steel comb attachments as they will glide better through the fur.

Also an Oster A5 is what I ordered to get started on my own dogs. It’s a little heavy, but not bad really. If you’re not wanting to make a big investment eBay has people selling them used for around $40 and up.


----------



## meljen (Sep 10, 2018)

jojogal001 said:


> Plastic combs get full of hair and clogs. If you can go for the stainless steel comb attachments as they will glide better through the fur.
> 
> Also an Oster A5 is what I ordered to get started on my own dogs. It’s a little heavy, but not bad really. If you’re not wanting to make a big investment eBay has people selling them used for around $40 and up.


I understand. I think it's more the clipper itself. It's a crappy one. 

I'll just do what I can until we can do better. We prefer the groomer since she does everything for him and is super gentle and grooms out of her cabin. But with the virus.. I just need to wait. 

Sent from my SM-G970U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## bluegirl1997 (Aug 10, 2019)

I have KM10s too, also Wahl Arco SEs and Bravuras (I have 2 12-year old standard poodles so have been grooming a while). What if you tried brushing and combing, and then scissor him? That's what I often do. The trick is to brush and comb well, and keep fluffing the fur to its full length so you can get it even. Even with powerful clippers you won't be happy with the results unless you have tangle-free hair. Oh and I know your pain with the cheap clippers--i went through a few before I Invested in good ones that have lasted for years! My favorites are still the Wahl Arcos se, they just fit my hand better and seem easier to manipulate.

Sent from my VOG-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## Maggied (Sep 6, 2018)

meljen said:


> We normally take Leeroy to a groomer. We live in Alaska so I don't keep him fancy. Just a one-length utility cut.
> 
> BUT ... Now we're on quarantine. I only have a regular Wahl corded clipper with comb attachments. Leeroy's fur is a few inches long and thick / wiry.
> 
> ...


This sort of worked for me. I comb a little of her hair out, so that an inch or so is on the comb side away from her body. I don't comb hard or deep. I use scissors of the clipper to trim the hair on the side away from her body. It's a home hair cut, but it is a pandemic.


----------



## CSC (Dec 17, 2019)

meljen said:


> We normally take Leeroy to a groomer. We live in Alaska so I don't keep him fancy. Just a one-length utility cut.
> 
> BUT ... Now we're on quarantine. I only have a regular Wahl corded clipper with comb attachments. Leeroy's fur is a few inches long and thick / wiry.
> 
> ...


I have a wahl. Just gave Sammy hia first Corona cut. Took 2 hrs!!!


meljen said:


> We normally take Leeroy to a groomer. We live in Alaska so I don't keep him fancy. Just a one-length utility cut.
> 
> BUT ... Now we're on quarantine. I only have a regular Wahl corded clipper with comb attachments. Leeroy's fur is a few inches long and thick / wiry.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lily5949 (Jan 10, 2020)

meljen said:


> Thank you all so much for the continued advice.
> 
> And yes... Our dogs don't care what they look like! I need to not be such a perfectionist. At this point I just want to help his fur before it mats. We've been lucky this time... Not a single mat. And he also let me trim around his eyes.
> 
> ...


Don’t forget to clean up his rear end, and watch out for his testicles!


----------



## cate&clair (Aug 7, 2017)

We're all going to have bad hair days. Neither dog nor people salons will be open for awhile yet. I shopped for home hair color (for myself) as well as a clipper for Clair. Nothing will be as it was, especially hair. John Oliver had some funny comments on "bad hair" on his home-produced show last week.


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

Oh wow, I am in quandry! I have bad arthritis, so can not hold the clippers for hours to do my Spoo. When it was not so bad, I actually ordered the Bravura with the 5, years ago! It is still unpacked, somewhere in a pile of things I never used. 

I have no idea if the battery would still be able to be charged. And... I have never used a clipper before!

I finally took my kitchen scissors and cut around his eyes so he can see. He was so thrilled. But he is growing fur like a master fur grower!
Help!

I have not even shampooed him before because of arthritis and bad back. 
I am in a real quandry for sure.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

kontiki said:


> Oh wow, I am in quandry! I have bad arthritis, so can not hold the clippers for hours to do my Spoo. When it was not so bad, I actually ordered the Bravura with the 5, years ago! It is still unpacked, somewhere in a pile of things I never used.
> 
> I have no idea if the battery would still be able to be charged. And... I have never used a clipper before!
> 
> ...


Does your vet have a groomer working with them, or maybe your vet's staff could help? Another possibility might be a mobile groomer.

This came up in another thread and as of a few days ago, a member made contact with a mobile groomer in a state with stay at home restrictions in place. Your vet's office should also understand that a poodle coat needs to be regularly maintained so hopefully they'll have suggestions at least..

You might just try plugging in the Bravura to see if it charges. If it does, that might be a last resort option. It weighs about 9 ounces so maybe you could manage it for a few minutes at a time? Your spoo won't care how he looks, if you can keep from laughing too much. Getting the fur off the body goes pretty quick so long as there's no matting. Legs and face are a bit trickier but you can try to scissor them, or all of him, shorter if the clippers are too much. Never mind that he may need a bath. If that can happen at all, it'll be easier with less fur on him. 

Sue Zecco has a bunch of demo videos. This particular one is mostly body and legs. For your purposes, never mind the focus on setting lines and making your spoo gorgeous. I just try to use the clipper like she does. Maybe someday....






Less fur is my goal every time and that I manage every time.


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

Not sure where you live. It is a $1,00 fine now in Michigan to be out doing something that is not considered critical to life!

I have no idea why this includes liquor stores!


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

kontiki said:


> Not sure where you live. It is a $1,00 fine now in Michigan to be out doing something that is not considered critical to life!
> 
> I have no idea why this includes liquor stores!


I'm in Kansas. The order here allows for care necessary for health and safety of pets. I just checked the Michigan order dated March 24 and thru April 13 and it has that same allowance. I would think matting of poodle fur would be considered a potential health issue, possible skin lesions, pain from matting, and more. Not suggesting your spoo is in that state but I'd hope your vet would also see the need for grooming as a potential health issue. We joke about spa days for our poodles but it is necessary for their continued health. 

Mobile groomers also likely meet the exceptions for businesses, It's worth it to check it out.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Not knowing or asking more specifically where you are, I just googled some random mobile groomers in your state and they seem to be off the road for now. 

Hoping your vet might have some suggestions for you and your spoo🤞


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

Hmmm, I will try to check with the groomers in my town in Michigan on Monday. The only mobile groomer here has a long waitlist even if he is able to continue working. 
So Are you saying that maybe dogs can get a haircut, but not people?


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Lol, sorta, yes, if you make the case for poodle matting being a health issue . Just not sure that brick and mortar businesses make the cut to comply with the order. Our Petsmarts here have closed their grooming area for the time being. Mobile groomers might be able to work still. 

A local doggy day care here was also open this week, after our stay at home order was put in place. Come to think of it, they have a groomer on site. Maybe there's a doggy day care around you that also has a groomer on site. 

I also think your vet is worth checking with, after looking over those few groomer websites and seeing them closed. Even if they don't work with a groomer, surely your vet will have suggestions. Imagine thousands of shaggy, overgrown poodles if the groomers all have had to close!


----------



## rkj__ (Dec 24, 2017)

Ok, I’m going to take my first stab at poodle grooming today, wish me luck! 

My wife and I gave Willard a bath and trimmed his nails yesterday. That went well. 

I’ll get some before and after pictures for your amusement. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

Cherrybrook usually has a selection of good quality grooming gear from reputable brands. I don't know what their current turnaround time is.


----------



## Starvt (Nov 5, 2019)

For anyone who can't brush their dog, you can still clip as long as you use a shorter blade, not a comb. A 4f or even a 7 will get through most tangles. A 4 will get through all but the worst matts. I have used a 4 on a dog so terribly matted that most came off in one giant piece.
I would also suggest to not bathe first if you can't brush out. Bathing will tighten the knots up. The blades will dull faster on a dirty coat but it will work perfectly well for a short trim.


----------



## rkj__ (Dec 24, 2017)

Wow, what an adventure. 

First, Willard is SO well behaved during grooming. Such a good boy. He needed a lot of patience, because it took us forever. Like, 3-4 hour range. It seemed like we groomed him 4 times. 

Things started strong. Brand new clippers were clipping great. Then, we realized they were not. So, we cleaned the clog, but they kept clogging up right away again. Then I realized I had re-assembled with the lower blade too far forward. After we sorted that out, things started going smoother again. The more matted areas were pretty slow, but we did our best to move through them. 

My wife and I are both very happy with the result, I’m just tired because it took so long. We learned a few things, and hopefully it will go a little quicker next time. 

I forgot to take before photos, but here are a couple from the last week. 



















And after!




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scooterscout99 (Dec 3, 2015)

Willard is handsome! Good job! I love that style of TK for a boy.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

rkj__ said:


> Ok, I’m going to take my first stab at poodle grooming today, wish me luck!
> 
> My wife and I gave Willard a bath and trimmed his nails yesterday. That went well.
> 
> ...


You did a great job!
You inspired me to try a short video, just to show the first steps from a regular person who's still very much an amateur. You're right that it takes a lot longer than you might expect and it isn't necessarily smooth sailing, but when you finish, err, stop before you make yourself crazy, it does feel like quite an accomplishment! There's a lot of technique that doesn't have to make it into the Less Fur Dang It style of grooming first attempts but once you have even a partly successful result, confidence grows and technique improves. Usually .





and


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Wow! Great job with Willard!

When I shaved off poor Peggy's topknot, I was blown away by what a good girl she was. So grateful for our wonderful groomer and just hoping I don't undo all her good work with my exhausting attempts. Peggy's already starting to dodge my hand if I approach her ear, as I found a bad mat there and have been clumsily working away at it whenever I have the chance.


----------



## rkj__ (Dec 24, 2017)

PeggyTheParti said:


> Wow! Great job with Willard!
> 
> When I shaved off poor Peggy's topknot, I was blown away by what a good girl she was. So grateful for our wonderful groomer and just hoping I don't undo all her good work with my exhausting attempts. Peggy's already starting to dodge my hand if I approach her ear, as I found a bad mat there and have been clumsily working away at it whenever I have the chance.


We did our best to take a reasonable number of breaks. We also did not want Willard to think of our best efforts as a bad experience. I don’t think we emotionally scarred him. 

Let me tell you, the DIY experience really changed my perspective with regards to the value of a professional groom. What I once thought was “kinda expensive” seems a bit more like “not a bad price.”


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Definitely. I tip our groomer 25%. She deserves it!!


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

Yeah. I have thought about how much I would charge other people to groom their dogs considering the amount of time it takes me to groom Misha. It would definitely be more than most groomers charge! But they can also do it much faster than me.


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

Ackkkkk ! I have never groomed my Spoo! I actually bought a Bravura with I think it was a 5 something or other... It was rather expensive.

But then I got arthritis in my hands and could barely open a doorknob, or write with a pen for more than 5 minutes. Well, that devise ended up somewhere in a pile in a closet, never charged, never used. If I can find it will it work?

Yikes, I would only probably be able to use it 5 or 10 minutes at a time. But my poor spoo definitely needs to be groomed.


----------



## EVpoodle (Sep 25, 2018)

I think that it might still work considering that it has never been used.


----------



## Porkchop (Sep 2, 2019)

Rose, that was so nice to post those grooming videos. I loved seeing your boys in live action too. They are SO dang cute. I want to see more of them.

rkj, Willard looks and probably feels wonderful. Thanks for sharing, I love grooming before and afters!

Kudos to everyone who’s taking a, hopefully not literal, stab at grooming your poodle (sorry, I had to).


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

I bought a new blade for my old Andis UltraEdge clippers, and I'm going to take a proper stab at Peggy.

(Probably literally, if I'm being honest. Sorry, Peggy!!)

I tried putting her up on the dining room table today with no issue. I just laid a towel down, fed her a bit of cheese, and she acted like it was totally normal to be up there. Much easier on the neck than the ottoman I'd been using for brushing.

Her sanitary area is my most pressing concern right now. She's started to collect some stinky little bits of poop back there, which has never been an issue before. (Oh how I miss you, monthly grooming appointments!!)

I also did a little around her eyes today. Wondering if I might just keep up with this routine: five minutes or so, every couple of days. Will give the neighbours some entertainment at least, when they see her out walking with only a single shaved leg, a shaved bottom, a missing topknot, and two eyeholes carved out of the fluff!


----------



## SpooParti (Apr 7, 2020)

PeggyTheParti said:


> Ha! I love that! I used to call my mini mix the velveteen rabbit after I'd shave her down. She was so soft.


YES I call Benji the "velveteen nugget" after he comes back all soft and snugglable!


----------



## Kelleydean (Mar 11, 2020)

meljen said:


> We normally take Leeroy to a groomer. We live in Alaska so I don't keep him fancy. Just a one-length utility cut.
> 
> BUT ... Now we're on quarantine. I only have a regular Wahl corded clipper with comb attachments. Leeroy's fur is a few inches long and thick / wiry.
> 
> ...


Same here!


----------



## Kelleydean (Mar 11, 2020)

PeggyTheParti said:


> I bought a new blade for my old Andis UltraEdge clippers, and I'm going to take a proper stab at Peggy.
> 
> (Probably literally, if I'm being honest. Sorry, Peggy!!)
> 
> ...


hilarious! Same prob here!


----------



## cNJ (Apr 11, 2020)

just popped in here to see what people are saying.... 15.5 yr old mini poo is turning into a furball....never want to clip this dog myself as I am sure he will be cut/lop-sided and malformed. Have been looking at clippers on line- seems I either buy a $$$ pair (which I would hope to use only once) or buy a $ pair that will not work at all. I DO think this is a health issue as he is going to be over heated and will get ticks I will not see (despite his flea and tick meds). If I had any warning about the day of our shut down, I woud have gotten him cut but it was still pretty cold in March (is cold today) but will be 70F on Monday.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

cNJ said:


> just popped in here to see what people are saying.... 15.5 yr old mini poo is turning into a furball....never want to clip this dog myself as I am sure he will be cut/lop-sided and malformed. Have been looking at clippers on line- seems I either buy a $$$ pair (which I would hope to use only once) or buy a $ pair that will not work at all. I DO think this is a health issue as he is going to be over heated and will get ticks I will not see (despite his flea and tick meds). If I had any warning about the day of our shut down, I woud have gotten him cut but it was still pretty cold in March (is cold today) but will be 70F on Monday.


It's worth checking with your vet to see if they can do a clipping. The reasons you mention and serious secondary health issues with matting should qualify as health reasons for your boy.

If they can't help, try to consider the clippers an investment in your boys health. It's the cost of a couple of grooms, or a vet visit for a health issue.

If he's not matted the clipping part is not really so difficult. Keeping our expectations realistic when attempting this, especially for the first time, can be harder.

If you use a guard comb over the blade, it's almost impossible to hurt them. The plastic ones that come with are passable so you wouldn't need to invest in a steel set, but consider two different lengths if you decide to go for the steel ones. The 5 in 1 style clippers give you versatility, the single blade versions are a bit more heavy duty.

There are maybe eight threads from the last two weeks in the grooming section alone going over a lot of options. One member reported just this morning I think of a successful attempt to use clippers, and several more have taken the plunge in the last week or so.

Good luck and keep us posted, please!


----------



## cNJ (Apr 11, 2020)

Rose n Poos said:


> It's worth checking with your vet to see if they can do a clipping. The reasons you mention and serious secondary health issues with matting should qualify as health reasons for your boy.
> 
> If they can't help, try to consider the clippers an investment in your boys health. It's the cost of a couple of grooms, or a vet visit for a health issue.
> 
> ...


yeah... just spent several hours on line looking at clippers... a lot of them are sold out- or they appear to be available, but then they will ship 5/15..... my groomer is so much better at this than I am.... insane. I know that the shut down is to save peoples' lives, but makes everything so frustrating. (I have 2 dental problems I could not get fully resolved before this shut down either.) 

he still has some shape! but ooohhh the curls.


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

The way amazon's currently working, many things say they will be delivered in like a month but in reality they take between 2 and 7 days. So not bad at all. They are simply saying a month because they can't guarantee when. But nothing I've ordered has taken an absurdly long time. But yes stocks are low right now so the ones that are truly out of stock will be delayed.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

cNJ said:


> yeah... just spent several hours on line looking at clippers... a lot of them are sold out- or they appear to be available, but then they will ship 5/15..... my groomer is so much better at this than I am.... insane. I know that the shut down is to save peoples' lives, but makes everything so frustrating. (I have 2 dental problems I could not get fully resolved before this shut down either.)
> 
> he still has some shape! but ooohhh the curls.
> View attachment 465879


That's a problem for sure. Your boy is so cute! Is there a specific brand or style you'd settled on trying?

If you're thinking 5 in 1, of the higher end clippers, this is a good deal, seems to be in stock, and is a company I've bought from before *out of stock as of this moment





Arco Clipper Kit Wahl - Trimmers Light | Clippers | Farm


Free Shipping. Great Low Price. Wahl Arco Clipper Kit is a lightweight, rechargeable battery pack clipper that is quiet and smooth running. Kit includes clipper, 2 battery packs, charging base, clipper case, detachable blades, 4 guide combs, oil, cleaning brush and instructions. 1-year warranty...




www.valleyvet.com





If you're thinking 5 in 1 mid level, this is what I started with. *in stock as of this moment





Shop Trimmers & Light | Clippers | Show Supplies at Valley Vet Supply


View Trimmers & Light shopping areas from our Show/Grooming catalog.




www.valleyvet.com





It worked but I decided to go ahead and spring for a higher end model since I'd decided that I was going to keep doing their grooming. *in stock as of this moment





Chromado Lithium Clipper Wahl - Trimmers Light | Clippers | Farm


Free Shipping. Great Low Price. Power up to 5,500 SPMs with Constant Speed Controlautomatically delivers more power when needed * '5 in 1' blade technology adjusts to sizes #9, #10, #15, #30, and #40 * Quiet with low vibration, lightweight and durable with no maintenance * 90 minute cordless...




www.valleyvet.com





They may have the Bravura in stock as well. The Motion and The Bravura here are less, for the moment, than I paid for my clipper.

Not asking your budget for this, but I'd recommend the Motion higher end clipper way over the Andis medium level clipper. Like I said, it worked but I'm now remembering from my journal:

_"12-6
Sprang for a "better" clipper which arrived today. I'll try it in a few days, after their bath.
They look pretty scruffy after the second time I tried to do the full groom so I'm hoping this clipper, a Wahl Motion, and the steel guide combs will help.
----------------
Yesterday was the second haircut for the boys using the new Wahl Motion clippers. They definitely make a big difference in getting the hair off. I also sprang for the diamond blade for this attempt. I don't know if it made that much difference but it's good to have an extra to switch to if the one I'm using gets hot."_


State Line Tack also has some in stock still


https://www.statelinetack.com/item/wahl-arco-continuous-cordless-clipper/190565/



For single blade clippers, the Oster A5 series or the Andis AGC2 are both well recommended and come in at similar pricing to the higher ends listed above, or at least they were, and if they're in stock. Also recommended is the KM

FWIW, the 5 in 1 clippers can be used corded or cordless. I don't remember off hand which of the single blade clippers can be used cordless.

Once things normalize, you can still use the clippers for touchups inbetween grooms, if so inclined.

Oh, and one of our members bought used off Ebay for a really good price, but it needed something, can't remember just what.


----------



## cNJ (Apr 11, 2020)

Bravuras seemed to be out of stock for awhile... I was afraid that the Arcos would not work because some people said 
they did not work on poodles. There seemed to be some Wahl KM10 2 speeds for around $150 but I was getting confused.
I do know that Amazon is sometimes faster than they say, but really if it is mid-May.... I was hoping for an end to the shut down by mid-May. Wish our governor had a poodle. Did that smaller Andis that you started out with work well enough? When I read reviews and people say that the battery charges punk out on them or the plastic combs just get stuck in the hair and fall off(!), I get discouraged. Thanks for trying to give me guidance. I was concerned about buying from a place I never heard of too because sometimes that does not work out.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

I've edited my above post several times since .  The Arco should be essentially the same as the Bravura except that it's ni-cad instead of lithium battery. I can't think why it wouldn't be fine for your use. The Arco seems to be in stock at State Line Tack for that around $125 price.

From the Wahl website:


*What is the difference between the Bravura & Arco Clippers?*
*Bravura® vs Arco®*
There are few distinct differences between Wahl's Bravura & Arco.

*(1)* First the battery, the Arco comes with an *NiMH drop-in* (removable) battery and the Bravura has a *Lithium Ion *(Li+) battery that is non-removable.
*(2) *Also, the Arco has a more *cylinder body style* while the Bravura's body has an *ergonomic design* to fit comfortable in your hand.
*(3) *Both the Arco & Bravura have a *charging light indicator*, *(3) *but the *Bravura’*s is more advance with an *LED screen*.
*(4) Bravura*: Run-time is *90* minutes ; charge-time is *60* minutes. The *Arco*: Run-time is *80 *minutes per battery ; charge -time is *75* minutes per battery
*(5)* Both clippers are designed to fit Wahl *5-in-1 blades* and work excellent for *trimming* and *light body* *clipping*.

and a nice comparison of the various Wahl clippers









Wahl Bravura vs Arco vs Figura vs Chromado vs Motion Cordless Animal Clipper: Comparison Guide


Wahl Bravura vs Arco vs Figura vs Chromado vs Motion Cordless Animal Clipper Comparison Guide. We look at differences & similarities




thedailyshep.com





I remembered some notes from my journal about why I went for the higher end Wahl Motion. At Valley Vet right now, it's over $40 less than what I paid only a few months ago. The medium level Andis just didn't seem to "cut it" by the second groom. It may have just been the operator . 

I've bought equipment and poodle meds from VV for around 5 years, so I'm very comfortable suggesting them.


----------



## cNJ (Apr 11, 2020)

bought the figura from Valley Vet-good price and though it seems to be marketed more for horses, people on Amazon use it on poodles... it has the lithium batteries which seem to be favored over the NiMn and all the same attachments. will keep you posted. Occurs to me that I have no idea how to cut his ears (eek) or his nether parts and now it will be me who has to yank the hair out of his ears. Poor guy has no idea what is coming soon. all because of that expleteive deleted] virus.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

cNJ said:


> bought the figura from Valley Vet-good price and though it seems to be marketed more for horses, people on Amazon use it on poodles... it has the lithium batteries which seem to be favored over the NiMn and all the same attachments. will keep you posted. Occurs to me that I have no idea how to cut his ears (eek) or his nether parts and now it will be me who has to yank the hair out of his ears. Poor guy has no idea what is coming soon. all because of that expleteive deleted] virus.


Not to worry, Wahl's own video's show a standard poodle being groomed with the Figura .





In this thread, post #45, look for another video of grooming by Sue Zecco. In fact, YouTube is your friend. Look for videos by Sue Zecco and Diane Betelak particularly. There's a lot of very fine groomers showcasing on YouTube but it's easier to pick a couple and focus on just their techniques. Remember, keep your expectations matched to the task. Less Fur is your goal. That you can do! I even put a couple of very short videos of me with my boys just to show what it looks like when an amateur is behind the wheel.

I focus much more on how they manipulate the clippers and the dog. Since I'm planning on doing this from now on, I hope eventually to make my boys look good but for now, I'm still shooting for Less Fur .

There was just a short portion of a thread over the manscaping here:








Going to try this grooming thing but what do you think?


As we all know were in a bit of a grooming mess. My boys go every four weeks. One is in a German type clip and I feel ok with trying to clean him up and if I mess it up royally he’s already pretty short and it will grow. My big boy however is in a lot of coat and always has been for his five...




www.poodleforum.com




I'm sure there's more in the Grooming forum. Try a search in there with keywords for what you need direction on.

For plucking the ear hair, unless he's had issues with ear infections, it may not be necessary. Ear hair used to be pulled routinely but prevailing thought is moving away from that unless there are problems.
Here's a recent thread on plucking








Best current knowledge on ear cleaning, plucking?


Violet (a mini puppy) was at the vet today for her parvo-distemper vaccination. The vet (who owns poodles herself) noted that her ears contain a lot of hair and that I should start plucking. My history with my other dog Navy (a poodle mix) is that his ears became pink and irritated when plucked...




www.poodleforum.com





If by cutting his ears, you mean just shortening them, as long as you have a reasonably good pair of scissors, it's not difficult. There'll be a video or a thread, or hopefully someone else will jump in. I just make sure they're not tangled or matted and trim them while damp, after the bath. Getting them mostly even is a bit of a challenge lol.

Remember too that it doesn't have to be done all in one day or at one time. Give yourself and your boy all the breaks you need til he's got less fur on him.

You've got this!


----------



## cNJ (Apr 11, 2020)

thanks..... I will watch this and some other videos later. "Carmen" looks already groomed when she starts- every hair in place. I knew a groomer previously (OCD?) who trimmed her own dogs "just a little every day." She cut my dog's hair once and he looked so perfect, I was afraid he would be stolen. will keep you all posted. he has only ever had a puppy/sport cut, so I am not aiming for anything elaborate.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

You'll do just fine


----------



## meljen (Sep 10, 2018)

Okay so I got an Oster A5 1 speed with a 10 blade off of eBay. The blade worked initially decently around his sanitary area just under his tail and now it's like I'm just pulling out fur. Barely worked for a minute or two. 

And we got a 7f blade too for his body. Even worse. Cut a nice strip down his back like butter then nothing. Clipper got really hot. I oiled the blades before using them. 

Both blades are Oster Cryogen X. 

I am so frustrated. I'm about to give up. I have no idea what I'm doing wrong. Nothing is working. 

Sent from my SM-G970U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## meljen (Sep 10, 2018)

I need to add that after running it and starting to clip his fur, dirty oil was coming out of the clipper from the sides of the blade. Does that mean I have to disassemble it and clean out the old grease? 

Sent from my SM-G970U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

This is not typical of the Oster A5 - It is defective. I would try to get my money back. I think ebay has a mechanism for that.


----------



## meljen (Sep 10, 2018)

Asta's Mom said:


> This is not typical of the Oster A5 - It is defective. I would try to get my money back. I think ebay has a mechanism for that.


Yeeeeeesh. Okay thank you. I was just worried that the overheating might be due to the blades being dull. 

Sent from my SM-G970U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## LoveMyRedToyPoodle (Sep 15, 2019)

I'm enjoying reading everyone's posts and tips. I never thought I would be grooming my poodle, have no idea what I'm doing, but he was looking like a wooly mammoth. I bought the Wahl Bravura clipper and also bought the steel attachment combs. I had some luck grooming my toy poodle with one of the longer hair steel attachment combs, but when I took the comb off and tried shaving the sanitary area with just the blade, I gave him razor burn. I felt horrible! I'm nervous now to take off the attachment comb; I don't think I have the courage to use the clipper without it. He also won't let me near his face with the clipper....he's smart that way! I also clipped his nails, cut the quick, blood everywhere, and ran to the 24 hr pharmacy (wearing my mask!) looking for syptic powder, even though I hadn't been out to a store in weeks. I will never complain about the price of a professional groomer again!


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

LoveMyRedToyPoodle said:


> I'm nervous now to take off the attachment comb; I don't think I have the courage to use the clipper without it.


Totally understand that. If the blade selection was for the longest, then he's just got very sensitive skin, which doesn't make you feel any better, I know. 


LoveMyRedToyPoodle said:


> I also clipped his nails, cut the quick, blood everywhere, and ran to the 24 hr pharmacy (wearing my mask!) looking for syptic powder


This too I understand. If anyone else should happen to do this, cornstarch or flour will do as a substitute. You can also try placing the quicked end on a bar of soap. I've used the cornstarch and it worked. Put a dime sized pile in your palm and dip the nail in it. You may have to repeat it but the bleeding usually stops within minutes. 

Bless the poodles, they always seem to forgive our good intentions.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

meljen said:


> Okay so I got an Oster A5 1 speed with a 10 blade off of eBay. The blade worked initially decently around his sanitary area just under his tail and now it's like I'm just pulling out fur. Barely worked for a minute or two.
> 
> And we got a 7f blade too for his body. Even worse. Cut a nice strip down his back like butter then nothing. Clipper got really hot. I oiled the blades before using them.
> 
> ...


It's really hard when you're trying to do something for the first time and it just feels like everything is going wrong. 
Once you get a cooperative clipper, it will go better, I'm sure of it.


----------



## meljen (Sep 10, 2018)

Rose n Poos said:


> It's really hard when you're trying to do something for the first time and it just feels like everything is going wrong.
> Once you get a cooperative clipper, it will go better, I'm sure of it.


I'm hoping maybe it just needs cleaning or I need to pre brush his coat. I don't know. Thank you for the encouragement. 

Sent from my SM-G970U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

meljen said:


> I'm hoping maybe it just needs cleaning or I need to pre brush his coat. I don't know. Thank you for the encouragement.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U1 using Tapatalk


I am not a groomer I am like you. Get yourself some blade wash, and you don't use very much oil . I had a video on blade cleaning somewhere . Aah here we go 



This was a big help to me in maintaining my blades, they now work much better . And yes the advise I received is pre brush! Yesterday I brushed out Renn, then bathed him, dried him while combing him out again. Looked pretty good, but after that I was out of energy and time. Today I may tackle the clipper to his body. LOL


----------



## LoveMyRedToyPoodle (Sep 15, 2019)

Thanks Rose n Poos. Does anyone have a guide or know of a video that explains the different types of blades? I've looked on youtube and haven't found anything. I know that the higher the number of the blade, the closer the cut, but that's about all I know. My new Wahl Bravura is a 5-in-1 blade, and I have no idea what setting each blade is supposed to do on the dog. For example, I'd like to try it on the hair in between my dog's pads, but not sure what setting to put it on.


----------



## reraven123 (Jul 21, 2017)

This is a pretty good explanation of blades, sizes and care. It is from Oster, but applies to all blades. 









Oster Clipper Blade Sizes - The Well Groomed Pet


This article will review Oster clipper blade sizes and explain to you the purpose of each blade to help you determine the blades you need to purchase.



thewellgroomedpet.com


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Copied from another recent thread in the Grooming forum
_Below is a list of the different clipper blade numbers and lengths of cuts. Each brand of clipper blade may vary slightly in length but they all are pretty much the same.

*Dog Clipper Blade Numbers and Lengths of Cut*
Below is a list of the clipper blade numbers and the length of coat that is left on the dog after the clip. _

_*Clipper Blade Number*__*Description of Cut*__Blade #3 or #3F __Cuts and leaves 1/2" or 13mm length of coat on the dog__Blade #4 or # 4F__Cuts and leaves approximately 3/8" or 9.5mm length of coat__Blade #5 or #5F __Cuts and leaves approximately 1/4" or 6mm length of coat__Blade #5/8 Toe Blade __Is specifically for clipping between the toes and feet__Blade #7 or #7F __Cuts and leaves approximately 1/8" or 3.2mm length of coat__Blade #7/8 Toe Blade __Is specifically for clipping between toes and feet__Blade #8 1/2 __Cuts and leaves 7/64" or 2.8mm length of coat__Blade #9 __Cuts and leaves approximately 5/64" or 2mm length of coat__Blade #10 __Cuts and leaves 1/16" or 2mm length of coat__Blade #15 __Cuts and leaves 1.2mm length of coat__Blade #30 __Cuts and leaves 0.5mm length of coat__Blade #40 & #50 __Are specifically for short surgical cuts_
_Different brands may have slightly different blade numbers however generally the lengths will be pretty much standard as the guide above.

*Recommended blade numbers for different lengths of cut for pet clipping:

Summer:* Blade number to use over the body – # 7; blade number for clipping around the anal area and underneath the dog’s hind leg area – #10.

*Winter: *Blade number to use over the body – # 4 or #5; blade number for clipping around the anal area and underneath the dog’s hind leg area – # 10.

If you use any shorter or longer over the dog’s body you may find the cut is too close to the skin and doesn’t look that nice or it is too long and it means you have to clip the dog more often to keep it tidy.

If you are doing specific breed clipping then you will need to follow the recommendations for that particular breed and it may be necessary to purchase more dog grooming equipment."_


The combs/guards come in a lot of sizes. I use a cordless 5 in 1 clipper so I can adjust the one clipper to 5 different lengths by moving a small lever to switch from #40, #30, #15, #10, and #9 without changing out the blade.









In this view of the 5 in 1 the shortest setting (#40) is to the far right, the longest (#9) is to the far left. Where it sits in the photo is #15

I bought the full set of steel combs since I really wasn't sure which ones I'd be using. It wasn't terribly expensive but would be cheaper to pick up 2 or 3 in different enough lengths to cover longer to shorter. It turns out I stick with the shorter 4, the 1/8" to 1/2". If you use a #30 blade, the cut with the comb will be just about exactly the measurement listed for the comb. If you have a #10 blade, add that length to the comb length for a slightly longer cut length.











I don't remember positively but I think the Wahl combs above interchange with both the Andis and the Oster's above. Definitely double check for compatibility before you buy any. I know they fit my cordless Wahl but can't say for sure on the others I mentioned.

I don't go shorter than a #10 blade for face, feet and sanitary. In fact I usually go to the #9 setting but that's because I'm still learning.

I get enough dirty looks from the boys doing the groomy groomy. I want to avoid bloodshed .

Here's the Oster chart with blade recommendations for various cuts










Check the comb chart posted above then check the additional chart below and decide how long you want his hair to be.

If you want him pretty short for warm weather I'd get the 1/8", the #5, for his body. The 1/8", #5, would take his body really close and would also do for warm weather but might make his legs look like poodle sticks . If you usually keep him in a fairly short cut, I'd consider the 1/4#, #4 comb, also. That gives you a slightly longer starting place, and is good for cooler weather.

I clip the body and the legs down to their elbows/knees all the same length then I switch to a slightly longer comb to leave the lower leg a bit fuller. That's just a personal preference but I think it balances them .

This chart shows the cut length of the blades. Add the comb length to what you see here to determine how long you want his body, legs, face, feet, and tail.



















I use a Wahl Motion 5 in 1 and as I get better with it, it gets better 

When using the blade alone for close grooming, face and sani, I use the longest setting, with no comb. That is the #9 setting.
When using the comb for the body I set the blade on the #30 setting and then I use the 1/4" comb for the body and switch to the 3/8" for the legs.

Especially for the mini's and toys having a mini size clipper is useful for the face, feet and tail.
Wahl has the BravMini, MiniArco and the MiniFigura. They're just smaller, a bit quieter and a bit less vibraty. If you think you may end up doing some of this grooming long term as maintainence in between pro grooms, it's another option to consider investing in.
Andis also has a version of a Mini,
*  Amazon.com: Wahl Professional Animal Mini Figura Pet, Dog, Cat, Horse, and Livestock Pet Trimmer Kit (#9868)  *
Find Wahl Professional Animal Mini Figura Pet, Dog, Cat, Horse, and Livestock Pet Trimmer Kit (#9868) and more at Amazon.com

www.amazon.com 
















Less known but for 1/3 or less of the price, Andis has their Mini version also. I have that and use it for face and feet.

*  Andis® ProClip Ion Pet Hair Trimmer | dog Hair Clippers & Trimmers | PetSmart  *
Andis® ProClip Ion Pet Hair Trimmer at PetSmart. Shop all dog hair clippers & trimmers online








www.petsmart.com


----------



## meljen (Sep 10, 2018)

What is the best clipper I could get for Leeroy at the most affordable price? I want to avoid eBay but it seems everyone is sold out. I'd like to avoid using comb attachments if I can... Unless they work better for poodle fur. It seems so hit and miss. I need something that can handle matted fur if possible. He's about 45 pounds so he's small for a standard. And he's nervous. So it's hard to clip him. 

Trying to figure out if it's worth trying to get this used clipper to work. It might even be one of the gears inside. I have no idea.

Sent from my SM-G970U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Your best bets in corded clipper are Andis AGC2, Oster A5 or Wahl KM10.
In cordless, the Wahl Bravura is probably the most popular.

I totally understand keeping costs in line but times being what they are, it helps to look at a good set of clippers as an investment in your poos well being. The right tool definitely helps.

Matted fur will need to be handled differently than a typical groom. 

This is from Starvt:


Starvt said:


> For anyone who can't brush their dog, you can still clip as long as you use a shorter blade, not a comb. A 4f or even a 7 will get through most tangles. A 4 will get through all but the worst matts. I have used a 4 on a dog so terribly matted that most came off in one giant piece.
> I would also suggest to not bathe first if you can't brush out. Bathing will tighten the knots up. The blades will dull faster on a dirty coat but it will work perfectly well for a short trim.


I've bought supplies from this company for over 5 years and they have this clipper in stock as of this moment. It's the Oster A5 Turbo





Turbo A5 2-Speed Clipper Kit Oster - A5 Type | Clippers


Free Shipping. Great Low Price. The Oster Turbo A-5 2-Speed Kit allows you grooming versatility. Features the Oster Turbo A-5 2-Speed Clipper, which combines a more powerful motor with faster blade speed and wider sweep to let you groom more efficiently and productively. The Oster Turbo A-5...




www.valleyvet.com





And this in the cordless/corded option but it's a 5 in 1 blade so would likely need a comb/s.





Figura ProLithium Rechargeable Clipper Wahl - A5 Type | Clippers


Free Shipping. Great Low Price. Rechargeable corded/cordless clipper with up to 90 minutes of battery operating time. 10 minute quick charge feature allows for an extra 5 minutes of run time. The powerful rotary motor runs at 6000 SPM. Super slim feel, very quiet, and light weight. Comes with...




www.valleyvet.com





These three seem to be in stock still:





Your Shopping Cart







www.valleyvet.com





You'll need an additional blade at the length you want to cut if you don't want to use combs (definitely go for steel if it comes to it). The 2 Osters come with a #10 so following Starvt's info you'll need to get a #7 or #4(F) blade also. Those will leave more fur than the #10 (normally the length for FFT). You already have what I assume is the same blade length with your current clipper so if it's a good blade, you have a backup blade.

I personally have a 5 in 1 and use the combs as well as blade alone, but I don't know if that's the way to go for a matted coat. I think you're right about using the right single blade length for your specific needs right now.


----------



## meljen (Sep 10, 2018)

Rose n Poos said:


> Your best bets in corded clipper are Andis AGC2, Oster A5 or Wahl KM10.
> In cordless, the Wahl Bravura is probably the most popular.
> 
> I totally understand keeping costs in line but times being what they are, it helps to look at a good set of clippers as an investment in your poos well being. The right tool definitely helps.
> ...


Thank you for the info. Unfortunately the one we got used on eBay was an Oster A5 Golden 1 speed corded. From what I've heard, golden isn't good for poodles. We should have gone for the turbo. Supposedly the golden also only has a run time of 20 minutes and gets really hot. Which to me means it's not powerful enough for a poodle ....?

And yes we have a 10 though the blades look misaligned and dirty. Like bad blade wear. I think it's also too tight. And we have a newer 7F. That one seems nice. Not sure why it worked for a tiny strip then clogged everywhere else. I'm not using combs with this. 

I'm thinking perhaps he is really dirty. I brushed him with a slicker brush and got a whole side brushed out, and his fur feels kind of gross. Like greasy or something. He's black and the deep parts of his coat look grey. So I'm assuming he's really dirty. We bathed him recently. So I feel kind of at an impasse. 

Thank you for the advice regardless. 

Sent from my SM-G970U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## EVpoodle (Sep 25, 2018)

So, I would bathe him either the day of or the day before you clip, and double wash him at least until you get the black back to black at the roots. If he feels kinda oily-gross that means that they are dirty.


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

I wanted to mention that the current Oster model is the A6. But it is very expensive. I have the 2 speed turbo A5 and have had it for years. Only 1 time recently that I sent them in for refurbishment. I got back like new clipper. I also had all my blades sharpened. I can't say enough about how good and responsive Oster customer service is. I would not ever buy a used clipper - they are pretty much bound to have problems. The turbo A5 is a workhorse, goes through matts, glides through other hair.


----------



## meljen (Sep 10, 2018)

Asta's Mom said:


> I wanted to mention that the current Oster model is the A6. But it is very expensive. I have the 2 speed turbo A5 and have had it for years. Only 1 time recently that I sent them in for refurbishment. I got back like new clipper. I also had all my blades sharpened. I can't say enough about how good and responsive Oster customer service is. I would not ever buy a used clipper - they are pretty much bound to have problems. The turbo A5 is a workhorse, goes through matts, glides through other hair.


Okay then maybe he really is just massively dirty. I pre oiled the blades so maybe the dark oil coming out between the blades was his dirt. Maybe I should call Oster if I still have problems. Not sure what the difference between golden and turbo are. Maybe the speeds? The part that glided when I clipped his fur was the area I'd partially trimmed already and had been washed to the roots. Everywhere else he is dirty to the skin.

I'm going to try to brush him as best I can, clip out mats and whatnot (he has one at the end of his boy parts... yikes), then wash him like crazy. Unfortunately he is scared of the blow dryer. So I might gently squeeze water out with a towel, let him air dry, then brush him again. 

He is such a nervous dog. He peed yesterday when I tried clipping him. I am trying my best to give him space in between my attempts so he doesn't get traumatized. 

Thank you all for the help!

Sent from my SM-G970U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

I've had the Andis AGC2 for nearly a decade now, and have no complaints. But do be careful, as it's heavy. Very unpleasant to drop on a poor poodle.

I've always just used the 10 blade that came with it, cutting with the hair. That left an extremely short but velvety coat on my mini mix:










Cutting against the hair with a 10 will take you right down to the skin with only a little fuzz. It's very sad looking. 😂

I just invested in a new 3 3/4 FC blade for Peggy. I plan to keep her one length all over until we can get her to the groomer, but her patience with my fumblings is waning. I used to just plop my mini in my lap and clip away. A little trickier with a spoo.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

meljen, sorry, I'm struggling to keep up. This is a used blade you're having trouble with? Can you order a new replacement? Mine took about two weeks to arrive from Chewy.

We have a neighbour who's been coaching me, and he gets his blades sharpened every 10 grooms.


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

I'm late to this thread, haven't read through it, so I may be repeating what other posters have said. Our dogs have been professionally groomed every four weeks since they were pups. I've never, ever, ever wanted to do anything beyond regular brushing/combing, nail dremeling, and an occasional bath, but our groomer closed her shop during the stay-at-home order, coats were nearing critical mass, so I bit the bullet, got out an old pair of bandage scissors from my distant nursing past, used a big metal comb, and started cutting. My husband helped hold the dogs still (my biggest fear is accidentally hurting them and making them fearful of grooming), I slipped the comb down against the skin, held the hair away from the body, and cut it on the top side of the comb. The next day I did tails and bracelets and the next the ears. It's clearly a hack job, my scissoring technique is sadly deficient, but they aren't going to mat, and it's actually almost charming. Or so I tell myself.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

If he's matted, the recommendation is to NOT bathe because water will tighten the mats as they dry. If you can get him brushed out and the worst clipped out, then bathed, it should work. I think the trick might be to get the clipper blade under the mat level.Someone with more experience there will weigh in I hope.

I've tried an experiment and frankly don't know whether it's a recommendation for or against trying this. It's the closest I could come to grooming poodle fur with household scissors and my starter grooming clippers, Andis Li Lithium Ion clippers, and leaving my poodle intact.

My idea was to see if it's possible to scissor the fur off then use whatever clippers one might have to smooth things out a bit. I figure the amusement factor alone is worth it. "She did what? Put a sheepskin on her poodle and did what??!!"


----------



## meljen (Sep 10, 2018)

PeggyTheParti said:


> meljen, sorry, I'm struggling to keep up. This is a used blade you're having trouble with? Can you order a new replacement? Mine took about two weeks to arrive from Chewy.
> 
> We have a neighbour who's been coaching me, and he gets his blades sharpened every 10 grooms.


We were trying to save money by buying a clipper and blades through eBay. They were all used. Didn't look to be in bad condition kexcept the clippers smell like cat pee which is gross)

Sent from my SM-G970U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## meljen (Sep 10, 2018)

Rose n Poos said:


> If he's matted, the recommendation is to NOT bathe because water will tighten the mats as they dry. If you can get him brushed out and the worst clipped out, then bathed, it should work. I think the trick might be to get the clipper blade under the mat level.Someone with more experience there will weigh in I hope.
> 
> I've tried an experiment and frankly don't know whether it's a recommendation for or against trying this. It's the closest I could come to grooming poodle fur with household scissors and my starter grooming clippers, Andis Li Lithium Ion clippers, and leaving my poodle intact.
> 
> My idea was to see if it's possible to scissor the fur off then use whatever clippers one might have to smooth things out a bit. I figure the amusement factor alone is worth it. "She did what? Put a sheepskin on her poodle and did what??!!"


Lol that's an awesome video! Yes my husband made the mistake of trying to wash him before our recent clipping attempt, with the knots still there. I have a few pairs of good, sharp shearing-like scissors and I actually have the comb attachment ones from Scaredy cut. I think I'm going to brush him and hand trim him down, bathe him, then clip him to make him even. 

Thank goodness he no longer has his testicles. As it is I have NO idea how I'm going to safely get the mat off of the tip of his you-know-what lol!

Sent from my SM-G970U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

meljen said:


> We were trying to save money by buying a clipper and blades through eBay. They were all used. Didn't look to be in bad condition kexcept the clippers smell like cat pee which is gross)
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U1 using Tapatalk


But blades still need to be kept sharp, even if they're in good condition. Otherwise they're going to hurt your poodle and drive you nuts. No amount of bathing or brushing will help.

A replacement blade is not expensive. We purchase through Chewy. Or you can sharpen the one you have.


----------



## meljen (Sep 10, 2018)

PeggyTheParti said:


> But blades still need to be kept sharp, even if they're in good condition. Otherwise they're going to hurt your poodle and drive you nuts. No amount of bathing or brushing will help.
> 
> A replacement blade is not expensive. We purchase through Chewy. Or you can sharpen the one you have.


One that we got seemed to work perfectly. The other needs to be fixed. It looks like it's in bad condition and misaligned. 

I do think his dirty condition is making everything clog up. The 7f blade (the nice looking one that was supposedly hardly used when we bought it) cut through a patch of fur that was cut down from previous clipping attempts like butter. The second it hit his long fur areas, it wouldn't cut. And that's when the oil between the blades started looking brown. His fur feels dirty. 

Anyway I'm going to try to sharpen the one and clean it, double check the other, and also scissor him down and de-mat and bathe him really well. We have a NEW blade coming, this one is a 3 or 4f. (Can't remember off the top of my head) - I might test that one against the others in a very small spot.

Sent from my SM-G970U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## meljen (Sep 10, 2018)

I need to add that we can't buy from Chewy. I wish we could. We live in Alaska and they don't ship here. Our best bet is Amazon. And I always make sure to get direct from them rather than 3rd party sellers if I can avoid it. 

Sent from my SM-G970U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

I didn't think to check shipping to Alaska from Valley Vet. just in case that's an option for you . 



meljen said:


> Thank goodness he no longer has his testicles. As it is I have NO idea how I'm going to safely get the mat off of the tip of his you-know-what lol!


LOL to that. These are my first boys and it turns out, boys have different bits! 
With my two, the sheath covering isn't particularly sensitive and stretches a bit. I'd see if he'll let you gently place your fingers at the end, just barely squeezing so you know there's no skin left out, then clip as close to your fingers as you feel comfortable. If there's still a bit of a mat left, you can try the clippers by going unidirectional from the tail end towards the nose. My boys also don't seem to mind that. If I do it right, they end up pretty furfree there for a while.

I still believe that you'll get this done


----------



## meljen (Sep 10, 2018)

Rose n Poos said:


> I didn't think to check shipping to Alaska from Valley Vet. just in case that's an option for you .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you for the tip! (Haha HILARIOUS pun)

Sent from my SM-G970U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## LoveMyRedToyPoodle (Sep 15, 2019)

Thank you Reraven123 and RosenPoos for the blade info! Very helpful. I'm going wash my boy and use the clippers on him again tomorrow. I used the 3/4 length light purple Wahl steel attachment last time, and a few weeks later he's very long again. I'm too traumatized to use the clipper without the steel attachments...afraid I'll razor burn him again. I've been reading online that beginners should not be using a "skip tooth blade" because it can be dangerous. Does anyone know if the blade that comes with the Wahl Bravura 5-in-1 is a "skip tooth blade?"


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

It really truly doesn't matter if he ends up looking, ummm, funny . It won't last long and as he grows out a bit, when you get the clipper situation sorted, you'll get another chance. 

I have to say that once I started doing the grooming last October, I think, I clip some part of them every bath. Partly to improve my skills, partly to break the grooming up - body and head done one bath, legs the next, sani done every bath, which is every two weeks. I'm getting faster, if not better lol. 

I've come to really like doing grooming on my schedule and keep them at a length I like. It was fun getting "new" poodles every 2-3 months, but I'd still be doing bits regardless, and it's just not in my budget to have it done professionally that often. I'm way ahead already on my investment in clippers, combs, and scissors. (You'll LOVE curved shears if you decide to go for the regular home groomings.)


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

LoveMyRedToyPoodle said:


> Does anyone know if the blade that comes with the Wahl Bravura 5-in-1 is a "skip tooth blade?"


It's definitely NOT a skip tooth blade. Skip tooth looks like a horror movie opening scene to me lol.

Skip Tooth








Bravura/Arco/Motion/Figura/Chromado style 5 in 1


----------



## LoveMyRedToyPoodle (Sep 15, 2019)

Rose n Poos said:


> It's definitely NOT a skip tooth blade. Skip tooth looks like a horror movie opening scene to me lol.
> 
> Skip Tooth
> View attachment 466008
> ...


Lol! That is scary. Thank you!


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

PeggyTheParti said:


> I really miss Peggy's topknot. She doesn't understand why we can't stop laughing at her.
> 
> View attachment 465677


Here is a hint on topknots: Always scissor the front with the scissors perpendicular (90 degrees) to the muzzle.


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

jojogal001 said:


> Plastic combs get full of hair and clogs. If you can go for the stainless steel comb attachments as they will glide better through the fur.
> 
> Also an Oster A5 is what I ordered to get started on my own dogs. It’s a little heavy, but not bad really. If you’re not wanting to make a big investment eBay has people selling them used for around $40 and up.


Better than combs are actual blades. Hair tends to get caught in combs - not a nice thing to do to a dog! You can do a decent pet groom with a 10 (face, feet, tail) and a 4 (body and legs). Then get a very, very good pair of curved shears for the topknot and tail.


----------



## townferret (Nov 11, 2019)

meljen said:


> I'm thinking perhaps he is really dirty. I brushed him with a slicker brush and got a whole side brushed out, and his fur feels kind of gross. Like greasy or something. He's black and the deep parts of his coat look grey. So I'm assuming he's really dirty. We bathed him recently. So I feel kind of at an impasse.


You can make a spray bottle 1/2 apple cider vinegar, 1/2 water and use that as a detangler/degreaser and I would recommend
using a comb prior to clipping. If you cannot get a comb through, you are probably going to have to do a shavedown. 

A dirty dog will destroy your blades either way.

So you may as well tackle all the mats with a blunt tipped scissor until you can comb him out and give him a good bath, don't condition unless his hair is damaged.
Chubbs sugar soap has been a godsend.
and if it is at all possible- invest in or borrow an andis 2 speed because it makes life easier.


----------



## meljen (Sep 10, 2018)

townferret said:


> You can make a spray bottle 1/2 apple cider vinegar, 1/2 water and use that as a detangler/degreaser and I would recommend
> using a comb prior to clipping. If you cannot get a comb through, you are probably going to have to do a shavedown.
> 
> A dirty dog will destroy your blades either way.
> ...


Thank you very much for all of the details, it helps. I'm going to try all of the brushing and shampooing etc and see what happens with the clippers. If they're still a bust I'll get the Andis 2 speed. Thank goodness the blades are interchangeable because we just ordered 2 brand news ones for the Oster A5!

Oh, how can you tell if a poodle's fur is damaged? 

I found the chubbs soap, is it just the bar? Does it last long as far as number of baths? And what conditioner would you recommend?

Sent from my SM-G970U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## townferret (Nov 11, 2019)

meljen said:


> Thank you very much for all of the details, it helps. I'm going to try all of the brushing and shampooing etc and see what happens with the clippers. If they're still a bust I'll get the Andis 2 speed. Thank goodness the blades are interchangeable because we just ordered 2 brand news ones for the Oster A5!
> 
> Oh, how can you tell if a poodle's fur is damaged?
> 
> ...


I doubt your poodle's hair is damaged. Split ends are really the thing conditioner addresses, nowadays people use appliances and products that dry out hair
and conditioner replenishes it but your poodle doesn't have a hair iron . The chubbs sugar soap is all you need. The bar lasts about 4 baths, you lather up 2x- it rinses out very well- you can feel that squeaky clean in their fur. It smells divine, like sandalwood and cigars (sounds weird I know, but you will see,) and that scent stays current for weeks- everyone who meets your poodle will say- he smells better than most people. (just kidding!) That soap changed my life-I was quite overwhelmed with her hair matting up all the time before a groomer recommended it to me.

I recommend no conditioner at all. And I recommend air drying, when nearly dry, take a steel comb to it- the slicker seems to frizz them up.
Pick his hair like it is an afro pulling up very gently from the root- the hair tends to wend and create mats near the root so you want to untangle before it 
gains momentum. Just little bits at a time. In the beginning it took a long time for me to get through Noodle with a comb, now it just takes 15 minutes,
and she eventually just allows it and dozes. I still use a slicker when her hair is short but it just doesn't keep her from matting. (cotton hair)

The vinegar and water thing will help a lot with brushing him out before bathing. Best of Luck!


----------



## meljen (Sep 10, 2018)

townferret said:


> I doubt your poodle's hair is damaged. Split ends are really the thing conditioner addresses, nowadays people use appliances and products that dry out hair
> and conditioner replenishes it but your poodle doesn't have a hair iron . The chubbs sugar soap is all you need. The bar lasts about 4 baths, you lather up 2x- it rinses out very well- you can feel that squeaky clean in their fur. It smells divine, like sandalwood and cigars (sounds weird I know, but you will see,) and that scent stays current for weeks- everyone who meets your poodle will say- he smells better than most people. (just kidding!) That soap changed my life-I was quite overwhelmed with her hair matting up all the time before a groomer recommended it to me.
> 
> I recommend no conditioner at all. And I recommend air drying, when nearly dry, take a steel comb to it- the slicker seems to frizz them up.
> ...


Thank you very much!

Sent from my SM-G970U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## cNJ (Apr 11, 2020)

OK...got the Wahl clipper last week. Finally charged it up and started the process. Even though people criticized them, I like the plastic combs because as a beginner, I feel that they prevent me from doing serious damage. I have just been doing a bit at a time-not sure if the dog would like this to go faster ("are you _still_ cutting my hair, Mom?") but the temperature here has dropped too (30s!), so I am not as concerned about him roasting.

beginning:










hair removed thus far:









dog now:









Can I cut faster than he can regro? stay tuned.... do other poodles have so much neck fur? am sure it was to protect them from saber toothed tigers in the Pleistocene..


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

cNJ said:


> Can I cut faster than he can regro? stay tuned.... do other poodles have so much neck fur? am sure it was to protect them from saber toothed tigers in the Pleistocene..


LOL 

He looks good . The plastic combs are fine. If you're thinking of making a habit of this, you may want to invest in the steel combs down the road. 

I knew I was going to become the primary groomer when Remo was in danger of getting fired by his long suffering groomer so that's why I upgraded my kit.


----------



## cNJ (Apr 11, 2020)

my dog had a very good but very strict (also did dog training) groomer for 14 years- she started with him as a puppy and 
he is very well behaved in that respect. I suspect if he could talk he would tell me what I am doing wrong! She moved away since her husband retired and I was concerned about getting him some one new at such an old age, but I found another person and I believe that he is always well behaved and cooperative for the groomers. He does not get upset about the clippers near his face and they really are pretty quiet. they weigh nothing. I have not dealt with the paws yet (I am supposed to clip _between_ the toes? really?) or his nether parts. every day a new challenge.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

cNJ said:


> I have not dealt with the paws yet (I am supposed to clip _between_ the toes? really?) or his nether parts. every day a new challenge.


Again, LOL and yes. 
There're tips and suggestions scattered thru all these recent (and older) threads. Check out the Sticky threads also, and try a keyword search. 
You've got this!


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

After a long wait, my new UltraEdge 3 3/4 blade arrived and it will. not. cut. Sweet Peggy was sooo patient. I imagine it was tugging pretty hard as I tried her legs, her back, her sides. No luck.

So I went back to my ancient 10 blade, just to make sure her hair wasn't the issue. As usual, it cut like a hot knife through butter. 

Chewy quickly ordered me a replacement, but it's on backorder. Argh.

Is there a possible human error that could prevent the longer blade from cutting?


----------



## meljen (Sep 10, 2018)

PeggyTheParti said:


> After a long wait, my new UltraEdge 3 3/4 blade arrived and it will. not. cut. Sweet Peggy was sooo patient. I imagine it was tugging pretty hard as I tried her legs, her back, her sides. No luck.
> 
> So I went back to my ancient 10 blade, just to make sure her hair wasn't the issue. As usual, it cut like a hot knife through butter.
> 
> ...


I'm wondering this too. It's so weird. And frustrating..I tried everything. We even ordered a new clipper. Yikes. 

Sent from my SM-G970U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

meljen said:


> I'm wondering this too. It's so weird. And frustrating..I tried everything. We even ordered a new clipper. Yikes.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U1 using Tapatalk


There are no clumps to clean out like you described with yours. It just won't move through the hair. Argh. I'd definitely think the clippers were broken if my 10 blade wasn't still performing like a champ. Too bad it gives her a buzz cut! So rough feeling. Was much better with my last dog's silkier coat. She felt like velvet.

I hope your new clippers do the trick! I think they're worth the investment.


----------



## meljen (Sep 10, 2018)

PeggyTheParti said:


> There are no clumps to clean out like you described with yours. It just won't move through the hair. Argh. I'd definitely think the clippers were broken if my 10 blade wasn't still performing like a champ. Too bad it gives her a buzz cut! So rough feeling. Was much better with my last dog's silkier coat. She felt like velvet.
> 
> I hope your new clippers do the trick! I think they're worth the investment.


Me too! Our groomer is going to help get him done this Saturday since he has some mats I don't want to try to tackle without help. Then I am going to be sure we keep up with baths and then clip him once he gets no longer than an inch long... I know it will take some time to learn to do it properly but I know we can do it. We bit the bullet and got him stuff for his nails and a few other blades and good shampoo etc. 

That's so weird about your blade issue!! Is it not aligned? 

Sent from my SM-G970U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## rkj__ (Dec 24, 2017)

PeggyTheParti said:


> After a long wait, my new UltraEdge 3 3/4 blade arrived and it will. not. cut. Sweet Peggy was sooo patient. I imagine it was tugging pretty hard as I tried her legs, her back, her sides. No luck.
> 
> So I went back to my ancient 10 blade, just to make sure her hair wasn't the issue. As usual, it cut like a hot knife through butter.
> 
> ...


I found that when assembling the blade, the lower cutter is adjustable relative to the upper cutter. When the lower cutter was adjusted too far forward, it would quickly clog, and stop cutting.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

My 5 in 1 works for my purposes but I'm learning about the detachable blades. Just curious if you chose the FC or the skip tooth? I understand the difference but not how the two types work differently.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

rkj__ said:


> I found that when assembling the blade, the lower cutter is adjustable relative to the upper cutter. When the lower cutter was adjusted too far forward, it would quickly clog, and stop cutting.


Hmmmm. It came all as one piece. I didn't realize I could adjust the lower and there was no mention of that in the directions I followed. Do you by any chance have a link that explains this in detail? 

(Clearly I have no clue what I'm doing.)


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Rose n Poos said:


> My 5 in 1 works for my purposes but I'm learning about the detachable blades. Just curious if you chose the FC or the skip tooth? I understand the difference but not how the two types work differently.


When I was choosing my next detachable blade, I did a search here for "skip tooth" and saw multiple posts saying to avoid them. I didn't dig any further into the topic and just went with FC.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

meljen said:


> Me too! Our groomer is going to help get him done this Saturday since he has some mats I don't want to try to tackle without help. Then I am going to be sure we keep up with baths and then clip him once he gets no longer than an inch long... I know it will take some time to learn to do it properly but I know we can do it. We bit the bullet and got him stuff for his nails and a few other blades and good shampoo etc.
> 
> That's so weird about your blade issue!! Is it not aligned?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U1 using Tapatalk


That's great that your groomer is working again! I really hope ours is included in the first wave of reopenings. Hers is an ideal work environment for social distancing.

I'm not sure about alignment. I didn't see anything about this in the (admittedly not very detailed) instructions I followed.


----------



## cNJ (Apr 11, 2020)

PeggyTheParti said:


> After a long wait, my new UltraEdge 3 3/4 blade arrived and it will. not. cut. Sweet Peggy was sooo patient. I imagine it was tugging pretty hard as I tried her legs, her back, her sides. No luck.
> 
> So I went back to my ancient 10 blade, just to make sure her hair wasn't the issue. As usual, it cut like a hot knife through butter.
> 
> ...


looked at the web site... says: "• Fits all Andis detachable blade clippers in these series: AG, AGC, BDC, BG, DBLC, FHC, MBG, SMC " Is it supposed to fit your clipper? (dumb Q, but I had to ask)


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

cNJ said:


> looked at the web site... says: "• Fits all Andis detachable blade clippers in these series: AG, AGC, BDC, BG, DBLC, FHC, MBG, SMC " Is it supposed to fit your clipper? (dumb Q, but I had to ask)


I asked myself this, too! But I have the AGC2, which uses Andis detachable blades and came with an UltraEdge 10. So I assume it's the correct blade? It fits perfectly.


----------



## cNJ (Apr 11, 2020)

PeggyTheParti said:


> After a long wait, my new UltraEdge 3 3/4 blade arrived and it will. not. cut. Sweet Peggy was sooo patient. I imagine it was tugging pretty hard as I tried her legs, her back, her sides. No luck.
> 
> So I went back to my ancient 10 blade, just to make sure her hair wasn't the issue. As usual, it cut like a hot knife through butter.
> 
> ...


found this diagnostic site with a fun diagram:





Andis 2-Speed Clipper | AGC2 | eReplacementParts.com


Need to fix your AGC2 (ULTRAEDGE) 2-Speed Clipper? Use our part lists, interactive diagrams, accessories and expert repair advice to make your repairs easy.




www.ereplacementparts.com


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

cNJ said:


> found this diagnostic site with a fun diagram:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's so kind of you! Makes my very non-mechanical brain freak out a bit. 

I'm going to try following this alignment tutorial tomorrow:


----------



## cNJ (Apr 11, 2020)

cNJ said:


> found this diagnostic site with a fun diagram:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and this on the Andis site:



https://andiswebcontent.blob.core.windows.net/production/images_and_docs/pdf/12485-ag-2-speedplus-detachable-blade-clipper-ag2--tech.pdf



any chance it is the speed controller? just guessing.


----------



## cNJ (Apr 11, 2020)

ni


PeggyTheParti said:


> That's so kind of you! Makes my very non-mechanical brain freak out a bit.
> 
> I'm going to try following this alignment tutorial tomorrow:


c


PeggyTheParti said:


> That's so kind of you! Makes my very non-mechanical brain freak out a bit.
> 
> I'm going to try following this alignment tutorial tomorrow:


nice video.... notice the guy doesn't accidentally drop one of the screws and spend 20 mins crawling around the floor looking for it (like in real life). hopefully you just had the blade too tight and can adjust it. I was amazed how many little poodle fibers collected inside my new clippers- little tiny ones, and I thought "brushing will not be enough- need to vacuum these out."


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

cNJ said:


> and this on the Andis site:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, because my 10 blade works fine. So the issue's definitely blade-specific.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

cNJ said:


> ni
> 
> c
> 
> ...


Ha! I can definitely see myself doing that.

The blade came assembled, so if it's too tight, it was a quality control issue. But still - fingers crossed!


----------



## cNJ (Apr 11, 2020)

PeggyTheParti said:


> Ha! I can definitely see myself doing that.
> 
> The blade came assembled, so if it's too tight, it was a quality control issue. But still - fingers crossed!


oh, and Peggy's nose- was trying to think what it remined me of- 
she looks like George Washington. kind of regal in a way.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

cNJ said:


> oh, and Peggy's nose- was trying to think what it remined me of-
> she looks like George Washington. kind of regal in a way.
> 
> 
> ...


LOL! I'll pass the compliment on to her. 😂


----------



## cNJ (Apr 11, 2020)

Rose n Poos said:


> Again, LOL and yes.
> There're tips and suggestions scattered thru all these recent (and older) threads. Check out the Sticky threads also, and try a keyword search.
> You've got this!


OK, other newbies out there, if you really want to get hair off the dog, proceed without the guide combs, but it is a little like
driving a car without brakes.... found out that as per new CDC guidelines, my state's groomers can now work, but no staff, no contact with customers, masks, pre-pay etc. Also my groomer has posted to her Facebook that she is now 6 weeks behind from people who already had appointments (and I am guessing that every dog she gets will be a wooly bear and she does not have the shampoo person to help) so I imagine I did the right thing clipping my poo myself....


----------



## townferret (Nov 11, 2019)

PeggyTheParti said:


> After a long wait, my new UltraEdge 3 3/4 blade arrived and it will. not. cut. Sweet Peggy was sooo patient. I imagine it was tugging pretty hard as I tried her legs, her back, her sides. No luck.
> 
> So I went back to my ancient 10 blade, just to make sure her hair wasn't the issue. As usual, it cut like a hot knife through butter.
> 
> ...


I had the same issue with an ultraedge blade, I just returned it and bought a wahl steel comb.
It works very well and I don't have to switch out the blade.
(on Amazon you can buy the steel combs separately if like me you would have no use for the whole set.)


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Every few days, I take off a little more. It's a truly terrible haircut, but at least she feels better! Today I found a mat in her poor armpit, which must have hurt.

Tomorrow I'll continue with my old 10 blade and take some more hair off her face and feet. She's going to hate it.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

PeggyTheParti said:


> She's going to hate it.


But she loves you! Look at that face .


----------



## townferret (Nov 11, 2019)

PeggyTheParti said:


> Every few days, I take off a little more. It's a truly terrible haircut, but at least she feels better! Today I found a mat in her poor armpit, which must have hurt.


It's not that terrible at all. You are being very cautious, I can tell- because that #10 blade isn't getting next to her skin in many places 
I think you have the same clippers as me, AGC2?






Hair Clipper And Trimmer Accessories : Amazon.com: Wahl Professional Animal Stainless Steel Attachment Guide Comb for Wahl Detachable Blade Pet Clippers #1, 1/2-Inch Cut Length (#3374-100), Stainless Steel, Black, and Orange


Find Wahl Professional Animal Stainless Steel Attachment Guide Comb for Wahl Detachable Blade Pet Clippers #1, 1/2-Inch Cut Length (#3374-100), Stainless Steel, Black, and Orange and more at Amazon.com



www.amazon.com





That is the one I got because Noodle shaved down with a 10 blade is a very sad sight. And you won't have to worry about razor burn.

I agree with Rose- Look at that face! <3


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

townferret said:


> It's not that terrible at all. You are being very cautious, I can tell- because that #10 blade isn't getting next to her skin in many places
> I think you have the same clippers as me, AGC2?
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you! And yes, I've got the AGC2. I didn't realize you could mix and match brands.

I find the 10 is fine as long as I go with the hair. But it's so much more satisfying the other way. 😂 She's got a playdate on Tuesday—her first in almost 2 months—and I suspect there will be some giggling from the other owners.


----------



## Porkchop (Sep 2, 2019)

@PeggyTheParti Peggy has such pretty coloring and good looks that the haircut doesn’t matter. She can rock that look.


----------



## Porkchop (Sep 2, 2019)

Also, props to you sharing your progress pics while you groom bit by bit. I think many here wouldn’t have the guts to share like you have been! Your posts are always the truth.


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

Porkchop said:


> Also, props to you sharing your progress pics while you groom bit by bit. I think many here wouldn’t have the guts to share like you have been! Your posts are always the truth.


That's true haha. I have to wait at least 24 hours after a trim to take photos because I'm constantly fixing things! Drives me crazy. But Peggy looks very understanding.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

She has the patience of a saint for about five minutes and then I get distinct "Are you kidding me??" vibes. 😂

As for sharing in-progress, I actually never would have considered being shy about this before joining Poodle Forum. Isn't that funny? I used to always share Gracie's silly home haircuts on Facebook and Instagram. That they were bad was all the more reason to share!

But something about having a purebred poodle does make me feel a little more protective of Peggy's appearance. And there are so many absurdly gorgeous poodles here, I can feel the self-consciousness creep in!

But then I figure, that's all the more reason to share.  If someone turns up their nose at my attempts to keep Peggy comfortable through this unexpectedly challenging time, oh well. Their prob! Laughing through this stuff makes it all so much more bearable. 

(Keep those gorgeous "after" photos coming, though!! Not only do they inspire me, they're just plain fun to look at.)


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

PeggyTheParti said:


> She has the patience of a saint for about five minutes and then I get distinct "Are you kidding me??" vibes. 😂
> 
> As for sharing in-progress, I actually never would have considered being shy about this before joining Poodle Forum. Isn't that funny? I used to always share Gracie's silly home haircuts on Facebook and Instagram. That they were bad was all the more reason to share!
> 
> ...


Haha I think you're doing great! I love Peggy's expressions in the progress photos. Misha has that same limited patience. After a bit he'll start trying to hold up his paw to block me and give me _the look_. I don't think he cares what he looks like. He did cry when he saw the hair falling last time I shaved him completely. But he was happy when he got used to it. And they feel so good!


----------



## Porkchop (Sep 2, 2019)

I totally get why youd think twice about sharing your grooming realities here vs Facebook/instagram. The vibe is definitely different than on regular social media. The breed standard clips and the versatility of poodle hair leave a lot to live up to. I’m always in awe of the beautifully groomed poodles here. 
Knowing that I’d always be doing Lacey’s grooming and never grooming a dog before her, I planned to share my grooming attempts, no matter how silly or half baked they looked. I never ended up doing any partial grooms with a clipper like I thought I might. I have much less dog than a standard and her level of impatience has been manageable with lots of treats.
I want to see all the grooming pics both great and not so great, because they’re all so inspiring and interesting.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

While I love a professional polished groom on a poodle when it’s done by a talented groomer.... there’s something so cute and lovely seeing a dog where the owner attempted to groom their dog during this era of COVID. It’s refreshing and fun


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

You guys are inspiring me to try more in progress photos. I'm so bad at scissoring legs (or Misha is bad at holding still) that I know they won't come out well when I finally try to shape them.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

We took Peggy to play with her friends today for the first time in almost two months, and her trainer couldn't quite contain her shock. 😂 She said she didn't even look like the same dog.

Definite pointer vibes:


----------



## Maggied (Sep 6, 2018)

It isn't fun for me or my dog, but it gets better each time. I agree, keep it simple, brush her often, stop when they get too nervous. I don't do anal glands or ears; I will let the vet decide and handle when she visits her. Also, the plastic clipper combs are USELESS, and a good Andis AG or some such makes life easier.


----------



## CSC (Dec 17, 2019)

meljen said:


> We normally take Leeroy to a groomer. We live in Alaska so I don't keep him fancy. Just a one-length utility cut.
> 
> BUT ... Now we're on quarantine. I only have a regular Wahl corded clipper with comb attachments. Leeroy's fur is a few inches long and thick / wiry.
> 
> ...


I would have to say, first off, buy a great clipper specifically for dogs; new blades;don't attempt to clip a dirty, matted area; use a table; lotsa treats or a treat mat and have a healthy glass of wine.


----------

